

It's Not Software (2004) - swah
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/its-not-software

======
krallja
Remember when Stevey "accidentally" posted his SOA rant on G+ in October 2011?
(Rehosted on Gist:
[https://gist.github.com/kgrz/2880883](https://gist.github.com/kgrz/2880883) )

A large number of these ideas are still very much alive in his head.

------
saosebastiao
Context, if not apparent from the article: written while working at Amazon.

~~~
swah
[ot] Curious from other posts: are you Brazilian/Portuguese (your nick)?

~~~
saosebastiao
I'm half Portuguese (Azorean). The name is from a parish in Angra do Heroismo,
on Terceira.

------
tlarkworthy
I like this highlights that data is a separate important issue in the
lifecycle. The software system is program + data. With web technologies the
programs are the easy bit and the data is the bit you need to protect against
your competitors.

The new software paradigm since this article was written is is machine
learning, where the training set is also the most expensive development cost.
Procedures for the collection and refinement of the training set needs to be
properly designed for a long term service.

Good read!

------
incision
Jurassic is just confusing, simply putting 2004 would be a lot more useful.

~~~
swah
Ok..

